
Hiring Experiment at Shyft – No Resume Required - arthurquerou
https://medium.com/shyfting-mobility/clone-wars-the-no-resume-experiment-7eec52c082be#.aycdswn9z
======
gigatexal
Based in Paris so remote work or remote interviews?

~~~
yallahaline
Hi, I'm the head of comm. No remote work for us at the moment but remote
interviews :)

~~~
gigatexal
Good luck. I can't move to Paris at this time as much as I'd want to.

------
objetivarte
Love it!

